# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Εύρεση Εργασίας [Νέο]

## Somnius

_Ελπίζω να μην καταστρέψουμε και αυτό το thread!! _ 

Κάνω αυτό το post γιατί είμαι σε μια ξενοδοχειακή επιχείρηση που 
δεν θέλω να συνεργάζομαι πια λόγο του ότι είμαι πλέον παντρεμένος 
και αναζητώ εργασία σε εταιρία για τους καλοκαιρινούς, ή και 
περισσότερους, μήνες στην Αθήνα ώστε να είμαι κοντά στο σπίτι μου.

Οι γνώσεις και πτυχία μου είναι στους Η/Υ και Multimedia.

Για βιογραφικό και πληροφορίες στείλτε μου pm και θα σας δώσω website.

(Αν το Post αυτό θεωρηθεί ότι δεν πρέπει να βρίσκεται εδώ, μπορείτε ελεύθερα να το διαγράψετε..)

----------

